
House Oversight Committee grills Comey over Clinton e-mail findings - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/07/house-oversight-committee-grills-comey-over-clinton-e-mail-findings/
======
fhood
I am bored of this. It is political grandstanding. It is not about law or
right and wrong, it is about the election. Please don't post about things like
this.

